# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >   I'll be resting my head in a Louisiana bed tomorrow night. 
 > 
 > Looking for a dinner rec. in Lake Charles area???

## Dennis

I'll be resting my head in a Louisiana bed tomorrow night. 

Looking for a dinner rec. in Lake Charles area???

----------


## GramChop

my advice is to drive to new orleans and have a nice dinner with a forum member.....i'm just sayin'!

----------


## Dennis

LOL...That's be awesome except I have to be at the Citgo plant in Sulpher bright and early Wednesday.

Arriving in Baton Rouge at 4:30 and driving to Lake Charles.

Maybe stop in Beaux Bridge???

Are the 'tails in season???

----------


## GramChop

yes....mudbugs are pretty good right now!!!

i honestly don't know any restaurants in lake charles....sorry!

----------


## JEK

Den, try *The Google*.

----------


## JEK

This places looks right nice: http://www.thewildtruffle.com/wiki/Main/DinnerMenu

----------


## Dennis

Pan Roasted Dover Sole Almondine 36. 


Fresh, I'm sure...

----------


## JEK

Capt. Mike must be off the ship today as this chum wouldn't have lasted a minute.

----------


## Dennis

Bigger hills to climb.

----------


## MIke R

getting my new macbook today which took all freakin day....hence the delay

and I swear to God if you go to Louisiana and pass up all that great fresh local shrimp, crabs, mudbugs, redfish,catfish, snapper, Gator tails etc...for freakin Dover Sole...I swear I am going to get on a plane to Chicago, hunt you down, and personally kick your ass from one end of Chicago to the other....



ball is... :p   :Big Grin:  .... in your court.....

----------


## JEK

Den,
I the Sole is on me. I'll even pick up Messy's meal too.

----------


## Dennis

How 'bout Dover Sole with crawfish ettoffee topping???

----------


## MIke R

NO!!!!!!!!!!!

but do get the etouffe.....when I was working  down there I blew up from 190 lbs to 225 and it was due to all that freakin etouffe I was addicted to

----------


## Dennis

> This places looks right nice: http://www.thewildtruffle.com/wiki/Main/DinnerMenu




My co-worker and traveling companion looked at this and decided we will not be properly clothed for this august establishment.

----------


## MIke R

too bad you can't over to Avery Island and eat at the Tabasco place there...great food...

----------


## MIke R

back in the day there weren't many good choices in Lake Charles..we would keep going a little further to Lafayette where the choices were much better

----------


## Dennis

And the winner was...

Pat's of Henderson
The street name won me over... 
1500 Siebarth Drive
Lake Charles, LA 70615-6886
(337) 439-6618

----------


## amyb

Dennis, that should work. (Like me picking the Derby Winner-I go by name only).

----------


## Dennis

Excellent Chicken & Sausage Gumbo:

 

Fantastic Broiled Snapper with Crawfish etouffee:

----------


## MIke R

you're killing me...

no file gumbo???

----------


## Dennis

They had a Special Platter" that included file gumbo, crayfish pie and a bunch of other stuff but it was way too much food.

My meal came with two sides and a salad. I had a half dozen oysters before dinner at the bar and a few Abita Amber's so I was about to burst and had to turn down the pecan pie...urp!

Stayed at the L'Auberge du Lac Casino Resort? and managed to grab $75.00 from the BJ tables (cue the jokes). Beautiful place.

Then spent Wednesday morning at the Citgo refinery. Lovely!

----------


## JEK

Did you get an iPad?

----------


## Dennis

I'm not sure that part of the world knows what an iPad is yet.

----------


## JEK

Fine lookin' brown.

----------


## Dennis

My co-worker wrangled a Mustang convertable from Hertz for no upcharge. It was great as we had to drive from Baton Rouge to Lake Charles on Tuesday afternoon then back Wednesday afternoon.

I thought this was awesome until I got to BTR and saw my mug in the mirror.

I look like a boiled crayfish!

----------


## amyb

But think, Dennis-  you have a great jump on a summer tan.

----------


## Dennis

Or a great conversation starter tonight as I attend a networking event filled with hundreds of bankers and lawyers.

My forehead looks like that Euro volcano.

----------


## MIke R

OMG that menu special sounds amazing!!!.......

----------


## JEK

> My forehead looks like that Euro volcano.



  My name is Dennis and I is a hard worker.

----------

